# Where to buy Nerite and Apple snails?



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

I'm curious where (local to the Vancouver area) I could buy some Nerite snails and an Apple snail or two.

Thanks!


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

Rogers aquatics regularly has both in stock. C:


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Good to know.. Thank you!!


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Islands Pets in Richmond has Nerite snails. They are great for my tank. My glass was full of algae. I couldn't clean it up. Every time I cleanup the glass, the algae comes back. After putting two nerite or zebra snails in the tank, my glass is always nice and clean.


----------

